# MMS FO's



## Mouse (Oct 6, 2011)

Their page for fragrance oils says that you only need to use .25-.35 oz per pound of soap...is this true? Anyone have experience with MMS? I have a whole long order form going of 1 oz FO's there-it would cut my costs on FO's a lot if this is true and they have a good FO line.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Oct 6, 2011)

Haven't tried them yet because I'm an online store snob and I don't like their layout.  I've heard good things about them but can't get over the website, it needs a big overhaul.  

Hopefully someone chimes in about the usage rate that seems really low.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 6, 2011)

I agree! The website is drab and not so fun to navigate...but I am really very curious about their scents. I had used almost nothing but BB, EO's bought from health food stores until a very recent large order from NDA (not yet received), and a few orders from Oregon Trail. I love both Oregon Trail and BB, but I am trying to branch out a bit. Soaped a couple WSP scents this week, I just really want to see what else is out there, close to the west coast area as possible.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 6, 2011)

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> Haven't tried them yet because I'm an online store snob and I don't like their layout.  I've heard good things about them but can't get over the website, it needs a big overhaul.
> 
> Hopefully someone chimes in about the usage rate that seems really low.



Doesn't BB say the same thing about their scents? At least when I watched the Soap Queen videos, I'm pretty sure she says to use .25 ounces of FO or EO per pound of MP.

I think it depends on the person and their sniffer - some people might like more fo and some, less. I can get by with .5 oz ppo but some people like .7 or 1 oz.


----------



## dieSpinne (Oct 6, 2011)

I have used their Osmanthus FO.

I really have no complaints about it... it morphed a little, but that might be my fault since I was soaping at such a high temperature.  Now it smells more like Apricot Freesia than it did OOB.

I am going to try another batch at room temperature now that my experiments with RTCP Castile have turned out so well.  It was for the olive soap that I bought it in the first place, but I have had a challenge getting my good hand at Castiles that I didn't want to waste the FO on something that was going to need rebatching.  Now that I am a little more confident about what I am doing, I will be scenting my soaps again.

One thing I noticed about the osmanthus FO... it seems that it traced a bit faster than the scentless castile I have been doing the last few batches.  I am not absolutely certain and I will report back on that after this weekend.  As for concentration, I used .5 oz ppo and it smells strong enough.


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 6, 2011)

I like MMS. Yeah, I agree that their website isn't as jazzy as others, but I don't mind it all that much since they have top-notch service and products.

I use quite a few of their FOs and the only one that I can get by with .2 or .3 oz ppo is their Intense Almond. That stuff is stronger than an acre of garlic for sure! :shock:  

The other FOs I have from them are strong enough to use at my normal usage rate .75 oz ppo.


IrishLass


----------



## Mouse (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks IrishLass that's what I needed to know.
Are most Almonds strong like that? I just got BB's, and wow! strong OOB..haven't soaped it yet, but I can't wait


----------



## paillo (Oct 7, 2011)

i think it really depends on the FO. i recently tried the Twilight-inspired Volturi FO -- i used it at about 1 oz ppo and still find it faint (and it riced). but love the scent regardless -- going to try Jacob in the series next, and hope the scent holds up a little better. i've used their fo's in the past, with mixed results on how much to use. so i'm going with a higher percentage than their recommendations and hoping to avoid ricing or seizing -- will be prepared regardless, crockpot in hand 

i've found customer service excellent, shipping really fast, prices a tad high, tolerance for differing views on their forum a little lacking, and website definitely lackluster. all in all, though, i keep ordering from them, they have unique items i can't find elsewhere and in the end the positives win


----------



## DMCC (Oct 8, 2011)

How does the MMS Intense Almond hold up in CP?  I'm looking for a long lasting, intense almond FO.  I've been using WSP Cherry Almond which smells more like almond than their Almond FO.  They both start off nose-burning, eye-watering strong, but have really, really mellowed. It's amazing.  I use 1 oz pp.

I've always heard good things about MMS FO, but have never used them.


----------



## paillo (Oct 9, 2011)

i ADORE cherry almond, though have gotten it from nature's garden, it's a best seller in my soaps. i've found every almond fo i've tried is strong and long-lasting, have learned to use a bit less ppo with any of those i've also used camden gray's almond and really like it.


----------



## DMCC (Oct 9, 2011)

Thank you.  I will have to try the NG Cherry Almond.  

I sold out of my almond soaps and lotions at a festival this past weekend.   The soaps, I name Almond, were made with WSP Cherry Almond and the lotions were a mix of WSP Cherry Almond and WSP OMH.  Everyone LOVED them, but to me the scent was very light in the CP soap when actually washing with the soap.  Smelling it in the bar was a bit stronger, but not as strong as I like it.


----------

